# Jeff Foxworth's Chicago



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

*Jeff Foxworthy's Chicago*

here is what Jeff Foxworthy has to say about
....Chicago

If your local Dairy Queen is closed from September through May,
you live in Chicago

If someone in a Home Depot store offers you assistance and they don't
work there,
you live in Chicago

If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time,
you live in Chicago

If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation with someone who dialed a
wrong number,
you live in Chicago

If "Vacation" means going anywhere south of I - 80 for the weekend,
you live in Chicago.

If you measure distance in hours, you live in Chicago

If you have switched from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day and back again,
you live in Chicago

If you can drive 75 mph through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard
without flinching,
you live in Chicago.

If you carry jumpers in your car and your wife knows how to use them,
you live in Chicago

If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit,
you live in Chicago

If the speed limit on the highway is 55 mph -- you're going 80 and everybody is passing you,
you live in Chicago

If driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow,
you live in Chicago

If you know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter and road
construction,
you live in Chicago.

If you have more miles on your snow blower than your car,
you live in Chicago

If you find 10 degrees "a little chilly", you live in Chicago

If you actually understand these jokes, and forward them to all your friends & others,
you live or lived in Chicago.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

As Homer would say, "It's funny 'cause it's true!" :-D


----------

